# Reptile Prices at shows!!!!!



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

right i know i have under priced my leos in the past but now im changing, i think we as a RFUK community should increase the prices of our reptiles, ii think people can get reptile far too cheaply even the Normal leopard gecko. people can spend about £10 on a reptile. i know most of us on here know and research alot before getting a reptile but some people buy reptiles just because they think it cool to keep them and that they are cheap. 

one reptile i think is underpriced is Bosc monitors, in my local shop they are selling them at £35, i think they should be a minimum og £90 each.

i dont really know what im trying to do here but i want to try and get people who attend shows in the uk who are selling reptiles to put there prices up, ie. normal leopard gecko £35, igunana £80

i know its going to be hard but i really think reptiles and many other exotic animals should be sold at a higher price.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

no way yes some should be put up to stop idiots buying ie green iggies and retics but not all some people have a passion for these animals and cant afford cheap ones


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Problem with rock bottom prices is, apart from not making economical sense to be an ethical breeder, it makes reps "disposable" pets. If one gets ill than rather than spend money on vets/treatment it is left to die and then possbly replaced.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

I completely agree. Normal leopard geckos should be around £35. If you're truly passionate about the animals then you'll understand why the price should be raised to stop impulse buyers and general idiots who have done no prior research.


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont think the prices should be raised.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I'n my experience a person with lots of money can be just as ignorant and irresponsible as someone with less. What you are suggesting is incredibly unlikely to happen in an unregulated free market.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

drivel


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice to see your doing your William Hague impressions again:lol2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

fishboy said:


> I'n my experience a person with lots of money can be just as ignorant and irresponsible as someone with less. What you are suggesting is incredibly unlikely to happen in an unregulated free market.


 
Totally agree with you infact i have witnessed more "well off" people buying irresponsibly and without a clue than i have seen people buying cheap. They have a few hunred pound left and like that colour, ask if they can keep it in a box and dont have a clue about its care. I dont think it will make the slightest difference apart from making the hobby much more expensive for those experienced or knowledgable people. In the past while selling baby leos i have seen me lower the price if i am sure its the right home, if they have researched, have the right equipment stats etc and ask all the right questions. But i do bump up the price ridiculously if an idiot pm's me "hi dus u still hav dat leo I wanna pik it up"


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I cringe when I here people wondering around the reptile room at work going "oh looks it's only £XX, lets buy that one"

Needless to say those people don't have a clue about the hundreds of pounds needed to be spent of set ups whilst there saying rubbish like that.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

No doubt rich people may impulse buy, but raising the price will still discourage many others.


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

I thought price fixing was illegal or does that just apply to large companies trying to rip off ordinary people, but arent they the same people you want to charge more to, why dont you just be more selective to who you sell to and dont be afraid to say no if they are not suitable owners


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

well if somebody can prove that they have the correct setup and know about them that shouldnt affect on the price because why should reliable people that love their reptiles and would do anything to make sure their reptiles are happy be affected by unreliable people! 

Treat reptiles the way you would like to be treated


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> some people buy reptiles just because they think it cool to keep them and that they are cheap.


But how many of these people would have taken the prior initiative to find out when/where a reptile show was happening?


----------



## White Lioness (Nov 11, 2007)

Putting prices up for outside people to discourge impulse buys is one thing. But those on here and more so at shows have to me serious about their reps to even know these places exist


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

yeah but where do you start ? 
L.williamsi used to be hundreds of pounds but are now 60 so should they sell at hundreds again, and even if they increase prices then theres still the richer people who can buy them without researching... ok in theory it stops people who arent as well off buying them willy nilly but not much because i dont think 20 pounds is going to make much difference. Also if the prices are increased what happens to the people who cant afford it but would be perfectly responsible people ! Swings and roundabouts IMO
I think it could be the seller that plays the main part because they who have worked or even bred these animals will be able to spot a clueless newbie easily and its up to them to make sure theyre educated. Like when i first started out with getting a BD the owner of a great shop recommended a book and i went and did some online research and viola, not like it takes long to research basic husbandry.


----------



## fredtminky (Jul 23, 2009)

if the breeders put up their prices, shops will put up theirs. then nobody will buy animals from shops


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

i think its wrong to assume that there is a correlation between low incomes and a propensity to mistreat reptiles.

Pricing people who are skint out the market because you assume that they are going to mistreat the animal and not value it?

Doesnt sound like the best way of thinking to me.


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

this is never ever gonna happen as people will always do ahat they want. i'm sure there are many people that go to shows to basically get rid of their mounds upon mounds of over bred leopard geckos that are stacking up in their tanks. and so they go to shows to sell of the excess that they can't sell online or to local pet shops.!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

jack_rep said:


> i think its wrong to assume that there is a correlation between low incomes and a propensity to mistreat reptiles.
> 
> Pricing people who are skint out the market because you assume that they are going to mistreat the animal and not value it?
> 
> Doesnt sound like the best way of thinking to me.


yeh but what if something goes wrong and they need expensive vet treatment... often exotics can cost more to treat than say... a hamster...so I think financial security does count for a lot! People should always have enough money for a 'proper' set up and back up equipment and then a reasonably priced animal to go in it! But I know myself I have impulse bought when something has been cheap...but luckily I can afford the animal and the time to care for it...but I do see people in pet shops buying 'cheap' snakes and lizards cos thats all they can affors...and trying to get away with 'too small' equipment!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

And unless youre rich you shouldnt have kids either as they will cost you much more than any pet :devil:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

i like the cheapness of reptile shows....it annoys me that a petshop can charge £250 for a sub-adult royal python....

but at a reptile show in june i bought a 07 female for £50

now if it were down to people like you i would have to sell a kidney.

the way i see it, is if the animal costs only a little amount of money then it gives people the spare money to get it vet checked,....which they would not afford if the animal were to cost hundreds of pounds.

so i disagree.....i feel you dont want to put the money up to stop chavvy buyers, but to line your own pocket.....?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it doesnt matter a great deal what price you put.. I have seen several people here in the uk get massive collctions in a short time purely as they have money.. some have the best collections out there, yet havent got a clue what they are doing.
I had one bring me a female corn at about 50grams, worried it was gravid.. yet he'd spent many thousands.
you're always going to get these types, whatever he price.
Market prices are what they are, almost every type of animal and morph will go down in price year on year.. breeders may not like it, i dont, but thats the way it is.


----------



## Kadyna (Mar 27, 2010)

*Reptile prices etc*

I disagree. In the area I live (north west),there is only one dedicated reptile shop and having spent months looking for leopard geckos I refuse to pay £60 - £95 for one.(This is the prices of the leopard geckos in the shop). Just because I don't have that kind of money to shell out does not make me a bad rep keeper! I invest lots of money in the care of my animals and maybe because some people don't have the money to throw around,their animals are more valuable to them? Saving to get things you want shows more dedication to it in my opinion. I also find that regardless of the price I am more inclined to research any new species I intend to keep and ensure I am able to financially meet all its needs,if money isno object then a more lapse attitude could be taken. Too few suppliers locally and bad keeping advice affect my area and cause herp enthusiasts to be extorted and misinformed.It is these areas that need addressing. I have recently encountered a savings scheme for corn morphs on this forum,and I have been very impressed. This kind of thing does not attract bad keepers,merely people like myself who are very herp enthusiastic but under pressure in the current financial climate. Lower prices don't encourage my interest, they simply put it within reach :2thumb: and allow me to share that interest with my children. Passing on knowledge and experience of different animals to future generations surely isn't a bad thing??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

disagreeing with me?..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kadyna said:


> I disagree. In the area I live (north west),there is only one dedicated reptile shop and having spent months looking for leopard geckos I refuse to pay £60 - £95 for one.(This is the prices of the leopard geckos in the shop).


 
maybe you should buy a normal then instead of spending 60 - 95 on a morph. From your location i'm pretty sure i know the shop you mean and a) they're not the only dedicated reptile shop in the North West, b) not that expensive for 'a leopard gecko'


----------



## Kadyna (Mar 27, 2010)

*Prices of reps*

Haha no cornmorphs I am not disagreeing with you!I agree with what you said ,that sometimes people with lots of money build large collections and actually have no clue about what they have. I disagree that prices being raised will bring better standards of care! And if you know the shop I mean...when did you last go? I was in only this week and could not and have not been able to buy either a repti glo 5 or repti glo 10 in any length, not this week or for last 4 weeks! Also my online order (ordered 2 weeks before easter) still has not been fulfilled!When I saw a successful mating of my beardies 5 weeks ago, I went to get some vermiculite and have been popping in every week to collect it. My beardie laid 3 days ago, and thanks to my lovely local pet shop she had vermiculite(am still waiting for it from rep store,luckily pet shop ordered me some) You may be aware of a recent expansion to the shop I mean, which has had caused a rapid fall in quality of service ( I have shopped there since it opened and never had cause to complain until recently).The £65 I reffered to is for a normal leopard gecko,some other normals are £95. I have briefly looked at the prices of their morphs but to be honest it just scares me!!You mention another shop that is dedicated to reptiles in my area, it would be great if you could pm me the details as having another place to shop will benefit my herps greatly and aid me to care for them properly!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ah right lol.. was wondering what i had done wrong.


----------



## leonh (Nov 19, 2008)

this is an intresting topic and i do agree to an exstent about rasing price's especialy as some people with a lot of money will tend to impulse buy and the poor creature is usally doomed!,but i think it should be in the intrest of the breeder to ask more questions to the potential buyer as in couple of minutes you can work out if it's someone who know's his stuff or a complete idiot


----------



## Kadyna (Mar 27, 2010)

*Prices at shows!*

It is a very interesting topic,and it evokes a lot of debate! I agree LeonH,more critical to the well being of the animal is not the price,but either knowledge or willingness to learn. I recently went to my local reptile store and bought a Japalura Splendida, I was not advised about any aspects of its care,nor was I asked! I was also wrongly informed on a later visit about the sex of another they had in stock and when I pointed it out was told it didn't matter anyway as 2 males were ok to live together!! I then went a few doors down to a pet shop to buy my son a goldfish and was asked how long had I had the tank set up and had I checked the water quality! A very stark contrast,however the latter is the kind of service the pet industry should be required to provide.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kadyna said:


> You may be aware of a recent expansion to the shop I mean, which has had caused a rapid fall in quality of service ( I have shopped there since it opened and never had cause to complain until recently).The £65 I reffered to is for a normal leopard gecko,some other normals are £95. I have briefly looked at the prices of their morphs but to be honest it just scares me!!You mention another shop that is dedicated to reptiles in my area, it would be great if you could pm me the details as having another place to shop will benefit my herps greatly and aid me to care for them properly!


 
There are two in your area; Reptile Room and i think the other is called Lizard Lounge or something. There's one in Wigan (appleton Exotics i think) and Viper and Vine in Prestwich, plus a few others.


----------



## Kadyna (Mar 27, 2010)

*Reptile supplies*

Thanks for that, don't know the Lizard Lounge.Am aware of a couple of others in Warrington and Southport,but unfortunately they are all too far to just pop to for a bulb etc! I will go and see if I can find the lizard lounge.Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

there's a thread in the lizard section about them, might be worth a search and see if they pop up... think it's called lizard lounge...

Also, on one of the other threads you said you can't find a leo breeder locally. there's somebody who lives literally around the corner from the reptile room. She comes on here and i'm pretty sure she does / did breed leos.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kadyna said:


> Thanks for that, don't know the Lizard Lounge.Am aware of a couple of others in Warrington and Southport,but unfortunately they are all too far to just pop to for a bulb etc! I will go and see if I can find the lizard lounge.Thanks


Swift Pet Supplies are in Southport and are bang on with deliveries too for any equipment.. Alfie99 on here


----------



## Kadyna (Mar 27, 2010)

*Suppliers*

Brilliant, I found the lizard lounge and it has been a great a help already.Much appreciated. As for the leo breeder close by I would be very interested to try and find her and see if she does still breed. I adore leos and would like to have a large collection. If you happen to remember any other info about her or how I could make contact I would greatly appreciate it. Massive thanks to you Meko.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Here you go

Reptile Forums - View Profile: amber_gekko

some of her old threads
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/search.php?searchid=7827419

her sig just says 1.1 dogs so i'm not sure if she's still doing leos, she's not been on since the beginning of the month either.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I personally don't think prices should change at all, *at shows *anyway, honestly i think the majority of people who attend reptile shows are enthusiasts or previous reptile owners - hence having experience and therefor are entitled to cheaper reptiles without having the book thrown at them. However, in some reptile shops - the prices are too cheap and will attract people who just think, yeh, they're cool. As i said, i don't understand your point of trying to increase prices at reptile shows - however completely agree with you with some reptiles in shops, such as aquatic turtles, boscs, etc.

: victory:


----------



## Kadyna (Mar 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

Meko you're a superstar.Massive thanks going to you yet again :no1:


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Reptilover said:


> *I personally don't think prices should change at all*, *at shows *anyway, honestly i think the majority of people who attend reptile shows are enthusiasts or previous reptile owners - hence having experience and therefor are entitled to cheaper reptiles without having the book thrown at them. However, in some reptile shops - the prices are too cheap and will attract people who just think, yeh, they're cool. As i said, i don't understand your point of trying to increase prices at reptile shows - however completely agree with you with some reptiles in shops, such as aquatic turtles, boscs, etc.
> 
> : victory:


Prices are constantly changing at shows. They go down as people attempt to undercut each other if there are excessive amounts of one species or alternatively they get priced higher by the seller if they are the only ones of a species/morph in the room, or if they are particularly good examples. This is my experience of prices at shows and IMO it's a constantly changing market that has to be assessed on the day and always throws up a few suprises and dissapointments. You can't just "put prices up" or "keep them the same", it doesn't work like that as they change with the dynamics of the market,supply and demand, waffle, waffle, waffle..........


----------



## bbeefy (Apr 10, 2009)

were i live the prices in the shops are stupidly high a plain leopard gecko are sold for 50-80 each yet they have waiting list longer then there arm for them which is wrong the price is more to do with what people want to pay and can afford to pay. I always take extra cash to donnie reptile show as 9/10 there is some thing i want and is a hell of alot cheaper. yes high prices would stop chav's and wankers buying reptiles what about the average reptile keeper?.yes breaders need to make money but they know set price to high you will go else were its more comon sense set the price right to keep every body happy


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

This must go down as the most pointless thread yet!

No matter what you do everything finds its own price level in the market somewhere along the line.

There is always a bottom line, it`s all down to being able to travel to find it!!

But - spending £60 quid on petrol to save £20 on something is not always the way to go.

To me shows are all about choice. There may be 30 of what you want on offer. Do you always buy the cheapest? Surely there are other factors involved.
Most shops do not carry more than 2 or 3 choices.
Is the cheapest the best, no, just the cheapest.

Ok so what am i trying to say ......... Just that this is a pointless thread .......... (Should we go round in circles again?)


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

you cannot price fix to hope to price out bad keepers. Bad keepers are not necisarilly the people that cannot afford steep prices. I believe its very much in the hands of the seller. i personally would never buy a cheap animal i spent £100 each on my williamsi from someone who CB them, 3 unrelated beauties. 

In this market anyone can own a reptile and just as much as there are bad buyers there are some very very bad sellers who bread reps to exhaustion then sell them for a profit. If someone believes that thier animal is well treated and has had a good life they usually price fix in the £100's i have just reserved a cresty from Sarasin at a high price she can sell at that price as she knows what love and care has gone into her (my little spotty cresty girl) and i will buy at that price because i know i am getting a superb reptile. 

Yes a lot of people will go to Shows looking for cheaper reps but they must of heard of the rep show somehow - usually through reasearch and any one who spends hours trawling the net for information or the forums for research is probably not going to be a terrible keeper (there are always the one off's). These shows are cheaper becuase people travel a long way to go there and there are NO guarantees if your buying an animal of what your getting and no comback if all is not as it seems. 

BTW i brought 2 bosc monitors and they were £70 each. less than 2 inches long and CB. you get what you pay for BUT you should not price out people who sincerely care about thier animals but cannot afford to buy at stupidly high prices. You can tell the people who care about thier animals from a brief converstion and any seller at any show can do that. If the buyer isnt right - DONT SELL its at the discresion of the seller.

End of Rant.


----------



## jenny_wren_uk (Jun 10, 2008)

Maybe if a reference to the cost of buying food was put alongside the price of the reptile it would deter the less than dedicated, that usually puts people off when they ask me how much it costs to feed my little brood.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Price makes no difference to if the animal is well looked after, look at other animals such as dog's they still get abused and dumped even with them costing a few hundred quid a time. Private sales and sales at shows will always be cheep as if they was not people just would not bother with them and just buy from shops.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Lets totally ignore the various price fixing and monopolies regulations that exist for a minute and the lack of evidence to suggest that higher pricing = better care and consider the logistics of a breeders meetings.

1) Shops have over heads and need to show a profit at the end of the day. They (hopefully) offer an advisory/back up service if the keeper has a problem in the future and all the food and equipment requirements of the animal in question as when required.
All of these things are why a customer expects to pay more at a pet shop and why (if the shop is good) they will keep going back to spend more money.

2) A hobby breeder at a show is there purely to sell his excess babies produced during what ever breeding project s/he is involved in to other keeper/breeders. The seller has no over heads (apart from the tenner for the table) and offers little or no back up advisory/service and no equipment or food in any way. A show is private individuals selling to private individuals at private (cheaper than pet shop) sale type prices.

3) A buyer at a show does not expect a pet shop style service either during the show or after and is there for three main reasons.
1) To buy CB healthy animals at a good price.
2) To have a good selection of animals to choose from &
3) To meet the breeders and other keeper both for advice and as a social opportunity.

So

a) If show prices all start going up to match retail prices the first thing you do is reduce the number of buyers attending to take advantage of the low prices.

b) This in turn will reduce the number of sellers attending due to lack of buyers/sales.

c) The drop in buyers and sellers kills the social aspect and 

d) Pretty soon the general lack of attendance makes the whole event unviable and just to expensive to run. 

Result

1) RIP breeders meeting.

2) Happy birthday all those that are against these events

Natrix
Just my thoughts based on twenty years working in retail.


----------

